# Which Pc Build should I get?



## Bulletproof_Love (Jul 29, 2016)

I just wanted to say for starters, I have seen the light. I'm sick and tired of the extortion associated with console gaming, as well as how limited my experience is compared to gaming on a PC. I've had shit computers my whole life and I never gave a damn about it. But now, I realize that PC gaming is both cost effective and far more fun than consoles.

CPU: AMD FX-4350 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($79.99 @ Newegg) 
Motherboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Micro ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($49.99 @ NCIX US) 
Memory: Team Vulcan 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.88 @ OutletPC) 
Storage: Toshiba P300 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.88 @ OutletPC) 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 950 2GB SSC ACX 2.0 Video Card ($129.99 @ Newegg) 
Case: Enermax Thorex ATX Mid Tower Case ($28.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Power Supply: EVGA 430W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply ($33.33 @ OutletPC) 
Total: $422.05

CPU: AMD Athlon X4 860K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($104.38 @ OutletPC) 
Motherboard: ASRock FM2A68M-DG3+ Micro ATX FM2+ Motherboard ($44.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Memory: Team Dark 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Toshiba P300 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.88 @ OutletPC) 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 950 2GB SSC ACX 2.0 Video Card ($129.99 @ Newegg) 
Case: Enermax Thorex ATX Mid Tower Case ($28.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Power Supply: EVGA 400W ATX Power Supply ($27.89 @ OutletPC) 
Total: $436.11

CPU: Intel Core i3-6100 3.7GHz Dual-Core Processor ($110.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H110M-A Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($47.98 @ Newegg) 
Memory: Team Vulcan 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory ($69.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Toshiba P300 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.88 @ OutletPC) 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 950 2GB SSC ACX 2.0 Video Card ($129.99 @ Newegg) 
Case: DIYPC Solo-T1-R ATX Mid Tower Case ($32.97 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: EVGA 400W ATX Power Supply ($27.89 @ OutletPC) 
Total: $469.69
The goal is AAA games on decent settings (At least not Sega Dreamcast looks) I know I have a lot of RAM, I've got my reasons. Also I didn't put an aftermarket cooler since I'm not overclocking.

My top choice right now is the AMD Athlon build. HOWEVER, if I put $30 more into the build and get the Intel i3 build, how many times better would it be? Or if I decide to SUPER Skimp how much worse would the AMD FX build run? I'm just trying to weigh out my options of each build, pros cons etc.

The money I save will of course go to GAMES and other useless amenities (as well as friggin gas).

Prices will fluctuate, end of August will have great deals as well as the release of new GPU's may make prices go down.


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jul 29, 2016)

This thing is gonna be in the same room as my grow also. With the AC running and the fans in my tent buzzing, I bet my PC will be equally as loud if not more. Better invest in some good headphones.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 30, 2016)

would you explain the extortion you experience in relation to console gaming? does someone come by your house and threaten to break your legs if you don't pay them money to play?


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jul 31, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> would you explain the extortion you experience in relation to console gaming? does someone come by your house and threaten to break your legs if you don't pay them money to play?


I'm exaggerating. But honestly, Xbox live? PSN +? I have to pay to use my own internet to play games? Been there done that. Steam is just a more cost effective way to play games because they're cheaper.


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jul 31, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> would you explain the extortion you experience in relation to console gaming? does someone come by your house and threaten to break your legs if you don't pay them money to play?



obtain (something) by force, threats, or other unfair means.

I find it completely "unfair" to be denied access to a part of a game that I already paid for. It's why I chose ps3 over 360 back in the day but now, it's looking like PC is the best route.


There's probably a better word, however, for what I'm trying to convey (other than that I'm a broke gamer).


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 31, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> I'm exaggerating. But honestly, Xbox live? PSN +? I have to pay to use my own internet to play games? Been there done that. Steam is just a more cost effective way to play games because they're cheaper.


you don't have to pay to use xbox live. i've played online games both with pc(1994 or so) dreamcast, the original xbox the first day you could play online w that, etc. as far as i'm concerned, the pittance you pay for xbox live is nothing. if you shop, it's $30 for a year or $60 if you don't shop around. it's a service, services are never free. xbl has always been head and shoulders over ps both with the online marketplace and with their multiplayer experience. hundreds of millions of dollars were spent to make that system, and i shudder to think what microsoft spends on servers and their maintenance. i've never understood why people thought that should be free.

steam, and i've been using that since it came out day 1, is an entirely different beast. they PUBLISH the games that they have so they are making a much bigger profit off every game they sell, for their biggest seller it's almost 100% profit, so the cost of having steam free is mitigated by that fact. 

your argument that you have internet why pay to play is like saying i paid taxes for that road, the gas should be free. also, how does a broke gamer go about buying a new pc? lol no hard feelings.


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jul 31, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> you don't have to pay to use xbox live. i've played online games both with pc(1994 or so) dreamcast, the original xbox the first day you could play online w that, etc. as far as i'm concerned, the pittance you pay for xbox live is nothing. if you shop, it's $30 for a year or $60 if you don't shop around. it's a service, services are never free. xbl has always been head and shoulders over ps both with the online marketplace and with their multiplayer experience. hundreds of millions of dollars were spent to make that system, and i shudder to think what microsoft spends on servers and their maintenance. i've never understood why people thought that should be free.
> 
> steam, and i've been using that since it came out day 1, is an entirely different beast. they PUBLISH the games that they have so they are making a much bigger profit off every game they sell, for their biggest seller it's almost 100% profit, so the cost of having steam free is mitigated by that fact.
> 
> your argument that you have internet why pay to play is like saying i paid taxes for that road, the gas should be free. also, how does a broke gamer go about buying a new pc? lol no hard feelings.


Fine, I guess you have you're opinion. its pretty solid. If i can cut costs anyway I can to have more money (to buy more bud perhaps, or maybe fill my tank up).

The way I see it is :

Cost of Console + Cost of games and services > Cost of Mid range built PC + cost of steam games.

That's essentially what I'm trying to convey. I wanna trade in my console and all the games to put toward the PC as well as whatever money I make going toward the build.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 31, 2016)

and i get cutting costs. i was a poor college student once


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2016)

Some of us just prefer pc gaming and that's fine 
I own both ps and Xbox and far more enjoy my custom built pc for gaming 

I say Intel i3 is good but go with your gut


----------



## nobodies (Aug 6, 2016)

There are a few areas you do not wanna to cut costs on a computer: HardDrive (Get a SSD), Ram (Get ddr4 at 2k or better), CPU (Get an i5, or i7), and GPU (get a Gtx 970 minimum)


----------



## bict (Aug 6, 2016)

nobodies said:


> There are a few areas you do not wanna to cut costs on a computer: HardDrive (Get a SSD), Ram (Get ddr4 at 2k or better), CPU (Get an i5, or i7), and GPU (get a Gtx 970 minimum)


Ssd is not necessary. Same with ddr 4, if he goes with ddr4 he'll have to get a motherboard that supports it meaning more $$. Definitely get an i5 or higher, alot of games require that as a minimum requirement.


----------



## nobodies (Aug 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Ssd is not necessary. Same with ddr 4, if he goes with ddr4 he'll have to get a motherboard that supports it meaning more $$. Definitely get an i5 or higher, alot of games require that as a minimum requirement.


I would never go back to something without a SSD. Games load 100x faster. Swap memory for games also goes faster. A ssd reduces lag in every area of pc performance. Ram is exactly the same, DDR4 boards are not that much more expensive actually you can have one for around 100$


----------



## bict (Aug 7, 2016)

nobodies said:


> I would never go back to something without a SSD. Games load 100x faster. Swap memory for games also goes faster. A ssd reduces lag in every area of pc performance. Ram is exactly the same, DDR4 boards are not that much more expensive actually you can have one for around 100$


I agree and That's nice if your not on a budget. This guys looking at 400-500 systems, therefore I stand by what I said.


----------



## nobodies (Aug 7, 2016)

I love this website. It allows you to find the best prices for parts; you can browse the builds of other builders etc.. You can find amazing builds for great prices. or do your own.

http://pcpartpicker.com/guide/JTD48d/entry-level-gaming-build

Check out the above build: 580$ with an SSD, and normal HD. Good overall computer for most games. Should run any modern game at medium easy peasy.


----------



## nobodies (Aug 7, 2016)

bict said:


> I agree and That's nice if your not on a budget. This guys looking at 400-500 systems, therefore I stand by what I said.


Well you can get a great non ssd build for around 500, add another 150$ and you can get a 500gb samsung evo.


----------



## Davmalk (Jan 8, 2017)

Whatever you do stay away from AMD. Trust me on that. I’ve got the AMD FX-8350 Black Edition cpu and while it is a good chip Intel’s i7-6850k Broadwell-E will rock. Now the hard is the price the AMD FX-8350 is about $150.00 intel’s i7-6850k will run about $600.00.


----------

